# La mia città è situata in pianura



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno,

Vorrei dire in francese: la mia città è situata* in pianura*.

La traduzione che mi viene in mente, *ma ville se situe / se trouve dans une plaine*, 

non ha praticamente trovato riscontri su google.

Come potrei tradurre la mia frase?

Grazie in anticipo per la vostra disponibilità.


----------



## damoskito

Forse, in quanto madrelingua, "*est située en plaine*" mi suona meglio. ma "se trouve en plaine" non suona strano neanche.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci bien damoskito! 
Peut-être que <<*est située en plaine*>> est d'un registre plus soutenu que <<*se trouve en plaine*>>?


----------



## damoskito

Oui c'est ça! En le relisant, je trouve que "est située en plain" passe mieux en fait.


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour moi, franchement les quatre possibilités sont égales, je ne vois aucune différence de sens ni de registre linguistique


----------

